# The One Ejuice



## TyTy (2/4/20)

Does anyone know where I can get bearded vape co's line The One here in SA? The strawberry is my all time favorite juice and I have just run out now  Vape king hasn't had stock of it in months


----------



## Hooked (2/4/20)

TyTy said:


> Does anyone know where I can get bearded vape co's line The One here in SA? The strawberry is my all time favorite juice and I have just run out now  Vape king hasn't had stock of it in months



@TyTy You need to post in this thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/

@admin could you perhaps help out by moving this thread?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

